

How I built my first Android Game - skazka16
http://kukuruku.co/hub/gamedev/how-i-built-my-first-android-game-and-realized-creativity-is-all-about-iterations

======
_afsaar
I am the author of this article. You can download the game from Play store:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.halftspgam...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.halftspgames.romeorocket)

~~~
gghh
nice! What game engine did you use?

~~~
_afsaar
Mario Zechner's Book mentions the early version of libGDX, I have used it.

------
_abattoir
Interesting take on creativity. Applying the scientific method to more and
more disciplines seems to be a trend lately.

I agree with the reasoning, but am curious how iterative creativity can be
applied on the individual scale for projects that take longer than a month and
a half to complete.

~~~
_afsaar
Most important thing about iterative creativity is the cycle of iteration.
When the project is distributed the cycle automatically becomes large which
slows down the iteration cycle. That is the reason why startup succeed at
coming up with interesting solutions in the beginning of the there journey.

------
sakhala
Any link (or bunch of links) for specific tutorial that you have followed?

~~~
_afsaar
You should read Mario Zechner's book before starting the development process.

------
StavrosK
What's with all the kukuruku articles on the front page? Where did this site
come from?

~~~
pavel_lishin
No clue, but "kukuruku" sounds a lot like the Russian onomatopoeia for the
sound a rooster makes, and the submitter has the word "skazka" in his or her
name, which is the Russian word for "tale" or "story".

~~~
pavlov
Whenever I see "kukuruku", I start hearing this song in my head:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuYKOx834Pw&t=149](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuYKOx834Pw&t=149)

~~~
GVRV
I start hearing this version though:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nAJwa7_P9E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nAJwa7_P9E)

